# 870 exp. 870 mag



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

whats the difference between the express and the mag?

i got an 870 20 gauge express... just bought a used 12 gauge mag. aside form gauge whats the difference?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the mag can shoot 3" and maybe even 3 1/2"


----------

